# Foreground plants



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

What are some good low light foreground plant gor my 55g?i was some that are a few inches tall but not crypts or sags


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

Most foreground/groundcover plants need atleast medium light, with alot of them needing high light. Your best bet would be Dwarf Sag, although you say you don't want that. I can't think of anything else that would work.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Exactly. Echoing my thoughts


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a thought.  Marsilea minuta/quadrifolia  can grow in low light and it is a small ground covering plant. It will grow very very slow though. I've read that a nutrient substrate is good for this plant. I don't think it will thrive in low light though and would do much better in medium. I still think your best bet is dwarf sag.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The problem with aquatic clover is it grows tall in lower light setups and does not look good at all.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

You could get some Java moss and tie it to long thin branches.

Or get a bunch of those moss balls.

I have bought Java fern Windelov a couple of times. It always comes to me very tall, but then the tall leaves die and the rhizome sprouts small leaves, only a few inches long, so that's another option.

Anyway, what's wrong with dwarf sag and crypts? OK, dwarf sag is boring, despite being amazingly easy to grow, but a good established bed of crypts is beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

they are to expensive for me getting enought for my 55g would be like 80 bucks


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

To plant sag for a foreground in a 55 would coust less than $15.00. Crypts would be a little more (less than 30).


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

not from petstores in my area!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Buy a few now, a few later, a few down the road.... by then they will have started to spread and you won't have to buy as many as you thought you did in the begining.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

goodie said:


> by then they will have started to spread and you won't have to buy as many as you thought you did in the begining.


Especially if it's dwarf sag!

Another alternative is buying online -- plants travel well through the mail. I get almost all my aquatic plants via the net.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

where have u had good experiances?


----------

